
RSA protests by DEF CON organizations, Code Pink draw ire - RougeFemme
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1009_3-57619614-83/rsa-protests-by-def-con-groups-code-pink-draw-ire/
======
higherpurpose
> Juniper says pulling out of a conference out of protest is “first world
> outrage.” #RSAC

Ugh. Considering Juniper has been one of the router makers named in the leaks
from NSA for having backdoors, comments like that just makes them seem more
complicit. If I were them I probably wouldn't try to sound like I'm on NSA's
side in moments like these.

RSA itself seems to be even worse at this. Just look who they're allowing to
crash the party:

[https://twitter.com/HackingDave/status/438434358311919616](https://twitter.com/HackingDave/status/438434358311919616)

~~~
unethical_ban
The guy came off as somewhat of a twat based on that. OK, people are dying in
Africa. Does that make NSA spying ok?

He ended a little better by making the point that we should be doing more than
just talking, we should be building technical defenses against such things as
NSA spying. It's a reasonable point, but I think he was just trying to be edgy
in his talk.

~~~
SimHacker
If the NSA put their resources towards educating and empowering third world
children instead of perpetuating their oppression and spying on them, they
could easily fund and equip the "One Supercomputer Per Child" project.

------
flycaliguy
Loved the anecdote about Kevin Mitnick getting turned away from Chevy's. I
hope he's doing some serious sleeper cell business or something, I've still
got a few Free Kevin stickers in a closet.

~~~
borski
There was a long time when we made 'Put Kevin Back' stickers because despite
his public proselytizing he is really a media-loving fool with minimal actual
skill.

But mostly, we did it as a joke.

------
smtddr
Oh, so _THAT 's_ what all that was about! What wondering why all the RSA
backpacks & badges were floating about.

I walked past that chevy's today; they gave me this:
[http://i.imgur.com/7gEk58c.png](http://i.imgur.com/7gEk58c.png)

------
parkaboy
Amazing how grown-ups can de-evolve so quickly to middle schoolers.
"Seriously, like o.m.g. did you ___hear_ __that kevin got turned away by
hackajar at that party??? "

Don't get me wrong - I'm on the same page as everyone about a lot of this
stuff, but gods be damned, the infosec/hacker community can be so childish
sometimes.

~~~
eyeareque
Turning Kevin away makes no sense at all.

~~~
makomk
They're turning away everyone who doesn't have the appropriate badge. See
[https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/buyout-chevys-during-
rsa...](https://www.crowdtilt.com/campaigns/buyout-chevys-during-rsa-
conference) \- "Who: Only BSidesSF, TrustyCon and "Expo Only" RSA Badge
holders will be allowed in to eat".

------
jaytaylor
I passed the Chevy's in question today and I thought the sign read "Free lunch
for RSA attendees".

Weird.

------
diafygi
I was a volunteer for the organization that was passing out the badge ribbons,
and we got through a box of 1000 ribbons pretty quickly. Only got yelled at by
one rsa guy. Everyone else was pretty receptive.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
Keeping people out of a Chevy's is a mitzveh.

